

Britain's spaceman - jgrahamc
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21651929-pioneer-small-satellites-laying-plans-infrastructure-and-services

======
robin_reala
SST are only a few miles from me, but I never realised they employed so many
people. Between space and computer games Guildford is doing pretty well for
tech.

